# L'amore è...



## lunaiena (19 Ottobre 2015)

"L’amore non è strategia. Non è una battaglia navale, in cui conoscendo l’avversario puoi intuire dove posizionerà la portaerei. Non è nemmeno un cruciverba all’interno del quale incasellare le caratteristiche della persona ideale e neppure un sudoku, dove alla fine i conti tornano. L’amore è una ricetta strana, una pozione alchemica affidata al caso in cui destino, istinto, coraggio e voglia di ricominciare ogni volta sono mescolati senza preavviso. L’amore è cuore, non è cervello".


Melinda Miller, Barcellona mi amor
Artista: Puuung


----------

